# OL2 vs OG 29.5



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

Just scooped up a canam and its rolling on the stockers. Ive always ran the OG 29.5s and LOVED THEM!!! ive never rode on the new OL2s. I cant decide if i want to go with the OG 29.5s or the new OL2s. the price comes out about the same with the rims i want. The wieght is what really bothers me the most.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

the second batch of OL2's is suppose to be lighter...might wanna wait to see that before you decide


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I've had 5 or 6 sets of og laws. Had em on my 12 1000 renny. After riding my buddy's outty on law 2s I sold my og laws and bought ol2. Just waiting on them to come in 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

^ this is the kind of motivation i need!! have they not sold out of the first batch yet?


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

called HL today, OL2s are on back order until the end of aug. The heavy tires were the first batch only. just going to have to wait for now....


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

aellerbe2354 said:


> called HL today, OL2s are on back order until the end of aug. The heavy tires were the first batch only. just going to have to wait for now....


I'm having the same problem, i put myself on the OL2 list with highlifter in June, just got the call from highlifter 2 weeks ago, BUT I put money on a set from wildboar because rims/tires/rear rack was cheaper than 3 rims and tires from highlifter even with my pro discount. So I told HL I have to pass. So now I'm getting the run around from wildboar...and lots of other dealers have had their tires since last week so mine should have been in already.

I got the call from highlifter my tires were in about 2 weeks ago. So I figure it takes another week to get to the dealers. Still waiting...thinking I got shafted and he prob gave my set away and he's just keeping me waiting until the next shipment. And everyone's tires they ordered had a name on them.


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

I ordered ol2s through wild boar and after like a month the guy said kept telling him they were on the truck and never getting them I told him just to send me some 31s cuz it was only like a week before mud nats lol but I do love my 31s and the of 29.5s I had on my 660


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea screw him, I'm stoppin payment tommorow, I already had my words with him earleir this week. I found somewhere else that has them in stock. Last time I do business with them!!! 

All dealers had them in stock as of last monday.


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

I called HL and they are on back order until mid sept. I just check wildboar and WOW! Prices seem to go to be true. 75 bucks on 14in hd3 wheels with free shipping. 185 on ol2s.... I just bought a used set of silverbacks today to get me by until the ol2s come in. I'd rather pay the extra cash and get them straight from HL and not have to worry if or when I'm going to get my tires.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea, I hear ya, it's just that you can't beat the prices by a long shot. My buddy just ordered hd3 12" in black and got them in 2 days FWIW


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I can match their price on just about all but highlifter tires. My shipping cost is what makes me higher. I have to find a cheaper way to ship even shipping from ups hub they still want $200 for a set of OL2. I'm guessing cause I don't ship enough volume


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

jrpro130 said:


> Yea, I hear ya, it's just that you can't beat the prices by a long shot. My buddy just ordered hd3 12" in black and got them in 2 days FWIW


So they do have them in stock? If so I'm calling them on monday morning.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> I can match their price on just about all but highlifter tires. My shipping cost is what makes me higher. I have to find a cheaper way to ship even shipping from ups hub they still want $200 for a set of OL2. I'm guessing cause I don't ship enough volume


Good to know! I will call you for all my other stuff, rather support a MIMB sponsor.



Ole Nasty said:


> So they do have them in stock? If so I'm calling them on monday morning.


No, all the sets that came in had a name on them. I think Hormels ATV had 2 sets of skinnies when I called on Thursday


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

im sure hormells may have some till in stock. i can call him for yall and see. let me know and i can get price and put yalls names on them!


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I called Hormels but all they had was all skinnies and I want s/w.


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

jrpro130 said:


> Yea, I hear ya, it's just that you can't beat the prices by a long shot. My buddy just ordered hd3 12" in black and got them in 2 days FWIW


 i just ordered some hd3s from them, i sure hope they are soon!!!


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

I love my OL2's


----------

